# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  First Time to PA - Advice Needed

## ColdInNB

Hi;

We have been to Jamaica many times (1 MoBay, 4 Ochi, 9 Negril) but to celebrate my wife's retirement we are going around the island (1 night MoBay, 4 nights PA, 3 nights Kingston, and 5 nights Negril.  We are with another couple so there are 4 of us.  We are using Knutsford for MoBay to PA  and Kingston to Negril.  We are going to use a private driver from PA to Kingston (questions on that below).  I have a few questions;

In PA we want to do beach, waterfalls, mountains, forest and we like to get off the beaten path so....

Which waterfalls Reach, Somerset or another?  Could we do a falls and the blue lagoon in one day or maybe add in a beach 

Is it worth a day to explore the town (marina, historic sites) of Port Antonio.  We are staying in a rental on East Palm Ave that we booked  on AirBnB.  We like to walk and are comfortable in route taxis so getting around is not an issue but what to go see?

And don't forget the suggestions we have not thought about.

Driver/guide recommendations both for a day trip around PA and transfer to Kingston.

We want to make a day of the PA to Kingston transfer (would like to be in Kingston for dinner).  What to you suggest we plan on doing/seeing on the drive?

I am sure you answers will generate more questions so thanks in advance!

----------


## sammyb

Congrats on your wife's upcoming retirement!!  

To do in PA
Reich Falls over Somerset for sure
Winnifred Beach (free local beach)
Frenchman cove (pay but worth it)
Rafting the Rio Grande
Blue Lagoon

In Town yes the marina is nice and lunch at Bikini Beach (restaurant) is very good but nothing that would take all day.  The town center is nice to people watch and just take in the vibe.  Since you are staying in town you can explore after or before a tour day.

A lot of what you will do is in the outskirts of town so a driver would be helpful

You could do Rio Grande then that afternoon do Frenchman or Blue Lagoon

Reich Falls then stop at Boston for jerk than Winnifred to eat the jerk and enjoy the beach

Another day just for beach if you wish -Frenchman Cove or back to Winnifred

If you tell the driver what you want to do he will know how to best plan your day to maximize your time with him

I enjoy the food at Woody's (cheap and very good)
Bikini Beach -Marina 
Nice Dinner At Trident Friday or Saturday is jazz night
Dinner at Geejam

Don't know of anything to see/do on the way from PA to Kingston if the driver uses the junction road .  Once I would ask the driver to give you a quick drive around to get the vibe of the city.  Plus the Bob Marley museum is there and Emancipation Park to name a view sights.

Drivers in the area I've used and completely trust

Warren and Kemar McKenzie brothers from the area and excellent guides and they know PA and Kingston very well.

Warren 876-883-9081 wgam84@yahoo.com

Kemar 876-891-6171 dainianm@gmail.com

if you download the app whatsapp you can communicate with them for free

----------


## sammyb

Forgot Long Bay Beach (can't swim there because the current is very strong) but it's really beautiful.  On the way to Reich or back you could stop there

----------


## Odinson

Don't miss Soldier Camp for dinner in PA.  SammyB's other recommendations are right on.

----------


## ColdInNB

Thanks for all the great advice.  With only 3 days we will need to make some decisions on what to do.

How about restaurants.  Any advice on good food or watering holes.

Thanks

----------

